# Successful Spousal Settlement Visa Application from Malaysia



## Rina Zainul (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey everyone. A couple of weeks ago I posted about my worries on the possibility of my visa application being rejected since I didn't share any Skype or Whatsapp convo logs, or possible flight details as most successful applicants did. My husband is a British citizen. I am a Malaysian and we have been married for 4 years but I live in Malaysia and he lives in the UK and we see each other twice a year. 

Just wanted to share that I got my visa today. The decision was made on Tuesday last week (7th of July). I got the email on Wednesday (8th of July) from UK Visa and Immigration saying that a decision has been reached and on Thursday (9th of July), I received an email from the local Visa Collection office to say that I can collect my documents already. Today I went to collect my docs and I GOT MY VISA!!! 

The whole process took about 5 weeks as they said it would. I applied on the 5th of June. Called them on the 25th of June and was informed that they haven't even started reviewing my application yet as they had a 15 working day window before they need to start assessing. Yet was pleasantly surprised to discover that mine was reviewed and approved within a week. Since I got mine, just thought I'd share my documents. They are as follows. Bear in mind I may have probably given more than they needed and some may not apply to you. 

In any case hope this helps. I'll be moving to the UK sometime in September. My visa was approved for 3 years right up to August 2018. I can't wait to start my life with my husband after being married and living apart for 4 years. Yay! 

PART A : APPOINTMENT CONFIRMATION & APPLICATION FORMS 
•	Appointment Confirmation 
•	IHS Number and Payment Confirmation 
•	Application Form – Online 
•	Application Form – VAF4A
•	Application Form – VAF4A Appendix 2 

PART 1 : PERSONAL INFORMATION : APPLICANT & SPONSOR 
•	Letter of Support from Sponsor 
•	Certified True Copy of Sponsor’s Passport Biometric Page 
•	Applicant’s Current Passport 
•	Applicant’s Previous Passport
•	Letter of Support from Applicant’s Employer 
•	Applicant’s Pre-Departure TB Test Certificate 

PART 2 : PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP : APPLICANT & SPONSOR 
A)	Marriage 
•	Original Marriage Certificate in Bahasa Malaysia 
•	Certified Translated Copy of Marriage Certificate in English 
•	Invitation Card for Wedding Reception 
•	Invoice for Audio Visual Equipment for Wedding Reception 
•	Receipts for Ballroom Rental for Wedding Reception 
•	Receipts for Purchase of Wedding Rings for Wedding 
•	Photo Collage 
o	Wedding Reception 
o	Outdoor Wedding Photoshoot 

B)	Subsisting Relationship 
•	Email Correspondences between Applicant & Sponsor 
•	Flight Reservations of Applicant & Sponsor’s Joint Travels/ Holidays 
•	Booking Confirmation of Gifts and Flowers Sent between Applicant & Sponsor 
•	Photo Collage 
o	Malaysia Trip : Apr- June 2011 
o	Engagement Ceremony : 1 May 2011 
o	UK & Europe Trip : Dec 2011 – Jan 2012
o	UK Trip : Jun-Jul 2012 
o	Malaysia Trip : Dec 2012 
o	UK Trip : Apr-May 2013 
o	Malaysia Trip : Dec 2013- Jan 2014 
o	UK Trip : Dec 2014-Jan 2015 


PART 3 : PROOF OF ENGLISH LANGUAGE PROFICIENCY 
•	Original Bachelor of Law Degree in Bahasa Malaysia 
•	Certified Translated Copy of Degree in English 
•	Official Academic Transcript 
•	Statement of Comparability from the UK NARIC 

PART 4 : PROOF OF SUFFICIENT ACCOMODATION 
A)	Property Ownership 
•	Certified True Copy of the Register of Title for Sponsor’s Property 
•	Halifax Mortgage Offer Letter 
•	2014 Annual Mortgage Statement 
•	2015 Annual Mortgage Statement

B)	Proof of Sponsor’s Residence in Property 
•	2014-2015 Council Tax Statement 
•	2015-2016 Council Tax Statement 
•	Severn Trent Water Bill 
•	NPower Electricity Bill 
•	NatWest Credit Card Bill 
•	Halifax Annual Eligibility Statement 
•	Sky Internet and Satellite TV Bill

C)	Clarification on Postcode Inconsistencies 
•	Postcode Inconsistency Clarification Letter from Halifax
•	Reforwarding of Electricity Bill Letter from NPower to correct Postcode Address 
•	Google Streetview of Postcode xxxxx, yyyyy and zzzzz 
•	Royal Mail Postcode Finder xxxxx
•	Royal Mail Postcode Finder yyyyy 
•	Royal Mail Postcode Finder zzzzz 

PART 5 : PROOF OF MEETING THE FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT 
A)	Employment and Position 
•	Offer Letter of Employment 
•	Employment Contract
•	Letter of Completion of Probation 
•	Letter of Confirmation as Permanent Staff 
B)	Salary
•	Letter of Support from Employer Confirming Position and Outlining Total Salary Earned
•	Payslips : 
o	Sept 2014
o	Oct 2014
o	Nov 2014
o	Dec 2014
o	Jan 2015
o	Feb 2015
o	Mar 2015 
o	Apr 2015
o	May 2015 
•	Letter of Support from Halifax Confirming Sponsor’s Name, Details and Account Number 
•	Bank Statements 
o	Sept 2014
o	Oct 2014
o	Nov 2014
o	Dec 2014
o	Jan 2015 
o	Feb 2015
o	Mar 2015 
o	Apr 2015
o	May 2015

C)	Tax Returns 
•	P60 2013-2014 
•	P60 2014-2015
•	P45 2013 for Leaving Previous Employment 
•	Tax Repayment for 2011-2012 (letter issued in 2015) 

D)	Non-Salaried Directorship 
•	Companies House : Company Details for Common Ground Foundation CIC 
•	Companies House : Current Appointment Report for Common Ground Foundation CIC


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations.
You could have cut your documents by 50% and still would have been approved. Never mind, you got your visa.
Your comment about your list being specific to you is very apt. Each should prepare their own list according to their specific personal situation.


----------



## Rina Zainul (Jun 24, 2015)

Yup. the section 4C about postcode inconsistencies was there because we were advise to clarify since the property that my husband resides at has used 3 different postcodes at some point or another (it intersects two different streets with two different postcodes but had another one based on the gas company's own delineation. We didn't want to get into a situation where they deny the application due to the fact that they weren't satisfied that we have provided proof of sufficient and legitimate accommodation. This is not something other applicants need to provide if they dont have the same problem.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a covering note explaining the situation would have been enough.


----------



## kekewang (Dec 14, 2015)

hi there ! may i ask what is the number u hv call to check the statud of ur application at msia ? were u make a call to manila ? thks !


----------

